# Attempts at traditional 2D animation!



## Summercat (Nov 30, 2007)

10 frame animation, 5 unique frames, all hand drawn. This is a sequal of sorts to my avatar, and I think I have a bit more action this time.

The tail didn't move asmuch as I thought it was going to, but the eyes and mouth worked like I envisioned.

I think next time I really ought to plan out the animation sequence...


----------



## MDTailz (Nov 30, 2007)

Heh cool, traditional animation is fun but not easy >.>

The eyes and mouth do look pretty good.

As for the tail.. Well keep working at it =P
Keyframes are your friend.

When tails move generally they start moving at the base and then the rest of it follows. (not always, but usually)
This is what i mean:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/845535/
(ya it's old and it has it's problems and it takes forever to load, but the tail movement is nice =P)
http://media.putfile.com/rat-crawl-sequence
(not quite as strong, but you get the idea)

I think if you impliment even a small portion of that it'll look more lifelike =D


----------



## Summercat (Nov 30, 2007)

MDTailz said:
			
		

> Heh cool, traditional animation is fun but not easy >.>
> 
> The eyes and mouth do look pretty good.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my friend (who has taken animation courses, I have not) mentioned actually animating the tail and the eyes on different frames. I'll possibly have another one to show next week when I abuse my friend's school's animation lab again ^^


----------



## MDTailz (Nov 30, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> MDTailz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe
do you use a lunchbox? If so animating them on different frames helps SO much.
That's what i did on.... *looks around* well it's not on my computer, but ya tails (when not used for balance, like on anthro characters like yours) move seperately from the body, so that's why it makes it easier.
I'm not so sure about the eyes, I'd keep that consistant with the face. A lot of the time the eyes move with the face to make expressions. Like on yours i could see the eyebrows, hair, and ears moving with the eyes, depending on how much expression there is. All those little secondary actions are very important.
I haven't had an animation class for a year now, but i keep animating lolz. >.>
stupid... fundamental classes.


----------

